# موقع الاداره العامه لتصميم وتطوير المناهج (السعوديه ) وبالعربيه



## mohamed-x (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتى هذا هو رابط موقع الاداره العامه لتصميم وتطوير المناهج السعوديه وهو بقطع شك نهل لا ينضب لكل مبتدى بشتى مجالات العلم 
ادعو الله ان يوفقهم ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتهم
ارجو الدخول الى الكليات التقنيه وتوجد الكتب داخل حقائب الكليات وايضا هنالك حقائب المعاهد الفنيه والصناعيه بها ايضا الكثير المفيد وبالعربى 


http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (28 مايو 2010)

موقع ممتاز اوصي الجميع بالاطلاع علية بارك اللك فيك


----------



## حمد المبارك (22 يونيو 2010)

*- حمل حقائب ومذكرات كثيرة ورائعة بالعربي (حقائب التعليم الفني بالسعودية ) برابط واحد*

-- أرجو أولا بأن يتم إفادتنا برايط لمناهج التعليم الفني الصناعي في مصر الشقيقة 
وخاصة مناهج ( الإنتاج ) أو الميكانيكا .
لأنني اعتقد بأنها قيمة وخاصة في موضوع السباكة الرملية وغيرها لأننى اطلعت على هذا الموضوع وهو مفيد جدا . واسلوب عمل المذكرات ممتاز .

- هذه هي مذكرات وحقائب الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج في المؤسسة العامة للتدريب الفني ( التعليم الفني ) 
- توجد تخصصات وأقسام كثيرة ( التقنية الادارية والتقنية الميكانيكية وتخصص الإنتاج والتقنية الكهربائية وغيرها .

لكي تتمكن من قراءة الملفات يجب تحميل برنامج أولا
Acrobat Reader 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/
وهذا الرابط لتحميل البرنامج من نفس الموقع .

التقنية الإدارية تسويق مكتبية محاسبة إدارة المستودعات التقنية الميكانيكيةإنتاجمحركات ومركباتتبريد وتكييفكهرباء السيارات أنظمة هيدروليكية ونيوماتية معدات ثقيلة الآلات الزراعية التقنية الكهربائية آلات ومعدات كهربائية قوى كهربائية التقنية الكيميائية إنتاج كيميائي مختبرات كيميائية تقنية السياحة والفندقة فندقة السفر والسياحة انتاج الطعام (الطهي) خدمة الطعام (الضيافة) التقنية المدنية والمعمارية مدني عمارة مساحة التقنية الالكترونية الكترونيات صناعية وتحكم الأجهزة الطبية تقنية الإنتاج الغذائيإنتاج الدواجن تقنية البيئة حماية البيئة سلامة الأغذية تقنية الاتصالاتالاتصالات تقنية التصنيع الغذائي التصنيع الغذائي الحاسب الآلي دعم فني برمجيات إدارة أنظمة الشبكات تقنية شبكات الحاسب التقنية الخاصة التطبيقات المكتبية على الحاسب للمعوقين بصرياً التطبيقات المكتبية وصيانة الحاسب للمعوقين سمعياً


طريقة تحميل الحقائب ( المذكرات ) :
1- اضغط على هذا الرابط للموقع http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/ أو نسخ ولصق في متصفح الانترنيت .
2- اختر الكليات التقنية من اليمين
3- اضغط على حقائب الكليات التقنية بالنظام الثلثي 1430هـ (دبلوم) (*جديد*)
4- اختر التخصص الذي تريد مثلا ( إنتاج )
5- اختر المادة التي تريد بالضغط على الكتاب الأصفر الصغير الذي على اليسار ( نظري أو عملي وهي مكملة لبعض يعني مرتبطة مع بعض من جهة المواضيع) .
( وتوجد مواد كثير / تشغيل - وتشكيل - ورسم هندسي - الأوتوكا د (الرسم بمساعدة الحاسب CAD - التصميم والتصنيع بالحاسب CAD/CAM - اختبار المواد - وعلم المواد - ورسم فني - وقياسات ) وغيرها 


-- وتوجد مذكرات كثيرة اخرى /
2- الخطوة الثانية ممكن ان تختار بدلا منها من اليمين معاهد التدريب المهني او المعاهد المهنية الصناعية 

وسوف تنزل ايضا حقائب جديدة في القريب العاجل إن شاء الله . 

-- أرجو أولا بأن يتم إفادتنا برايط لمناهج التعليم الفني الصناعي في مصر الشقيقة 
وخاصة مناهج ( الإنتاج ) أو الميكانيكا . الرجاء المساعدة في ذلك 
اتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة والتوفيق ،،،،،،


----------



## حمد المبارك (22 يونيو 2010)

تم التعديل


----------



## حمد المبارك (22 يونيو 2010)

- أرجو من إدارة الموقع تثبيت هذا الموضوع 
لأنني اعتقد بانه سوف يفيد الكثير من الإخوة ويختصر من عمليات البحث عن معلومة في الانترنيت


----------



## أحمد دعبس (24 يونيو 2010)

حمد المبارك قال:


> -- أرجو أولا بأن يتم إفادتنا برايط لمناهج التعليم الفني الصناعي في مصر الشقيقة
> وخاصة مناهج ( الإنتاج ) أو الميكانيكا .
> لأنني اعتقد بأنها قيمة وخاصة في موضوع السباكة الرملية وغيرها لأننى اطلعت على هذا الموضوع وهو مفيد جدا . واسلوب عمل المذكرات ممتاز .
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكور مهندس حمد المبارك 
وهناك عدة مواضيع عن رابط الإدارة 
وقد تم دمج موضوعك لسابقه 
بارك الله فيك .
......................


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يونيو 2010)

مجوعة كتب عن ميكانيك الأنتاج بالعربي (منقولة )رائعة جدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يونيو 2010)

كتب هندسية باللغة العربية بصيغة pdf


----------



## mohamed-x (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لمرور الجميع واعتزر ان كررت الموضوع ان كانت هنالك مواضيع لنفس الغرض 
عموما كان الهدف ان تعم الفائده وهذا عهدنا بكم ودمتم


----------



## حمد المبارك (25 يونيو 2010)

نرجو تزويدنا بمناهج التعليم الفني بمصر 
أو الأردن .


----------



## ابو الاس (7 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حسن زايد (27 يوليو 2010)

احسنت,


----------



## hammhamm44 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وكل عام ورمضان عليك بالكرم والهدى وشكرا لك كثيرا


----------



## abokarem2011mm (20 أبريل 2011)

بصراحة انا معجب بهذا الملتقى الهندسى العظيم وان تقبلونى عندكم لأنى مجنون بيكم


----------



## jassim78 (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.الدجيل (28 يوليو 2011)

جدا ممتازة مواضيعك وفقك الرب


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed-x قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتى هذا هو رابط موقع الاداره العامه لتصميم وتطوير المناهج السعوديه وهو بقطع شك نهل لا ينضب لكل مبتدى بشتى مجالات العلم
> ادعو الله ان يوفقهم ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتهم
> ارجو الدخول الى الكليات التقنيه وتوجد الكتب داخل حقائب الكليات وايضا هنالك حقائب المعاهد الفنيه والصناعيه بها ايضا الكثير المفيد وبالعربى
> 
> ...


 سلمت يداك موقع ولا اروع... نشكر جهودكم وجهود المملكة العربية السعودية على هذا الموقع الممتاز .. بارك الله فيك واياهم


----------



## Qal&ia (20 أغسطس 2011)

*الموقع لا يعمل*

[
للاسف فانه لا يمكن تحميل الملفات من الموقع

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/[/QUOTE]


----------



## التنين الفضى (13 يناير 2012)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (5 يونيو 2012)

موضوع أكثر من رائع ممتاز جداً فلك كل الشكر أخ/محمد وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## hosalkady (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------

